# Arabic Typing Centre



## Cwis (Apr 27, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where in Central Dubai I could get a very small docment typed in Arab. The questions are in Arabic and the answers also need to be typed in Arabic.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont mind helping you in this if you feel like.
I can do them for u and send them back if they do not contain confidential information


----------



## Cwis (Apr 27, 2009)

Bon Bon said:


> I dont mind helping you in this if you feel like.
> I can do them for u and send them back if they do not contain confidential information


It's no so much that its confidential but it does need to be typed up with all question, and then the answers in Arabic. So I would need the complete document returned all typed.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

How big is that? how many pages I mean?
So you need the translated answers to be typed in arabic as well.
Am I right?


----------



## Cwis (Apr 27, 2009)

Cwis said:


> Can anyone tell me where in Central Dubai I could get a very small docment typed in Arab. The questions are in Arabic and the answers also need to be typed in Arabic.


The documents consists of about 8 question, that are written in Arabic.
So it would have to be retyped with the arabic questions, and then answers next to the questions also in arabic.

It's 2 pages, so not that long.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

That's a piece of cake 
With pleasure to do them for you .


----------



## Cwis (Apr 27, 2009)

Bon Bon said:


> That's a piece of cake
> With pleasure to do them for you .


Ok, I will need to write all the answers first in Arabic and then they can be translated, so where are you located.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Im located in New Dubai.
Only to let you know, im not working in typing centre or so,but only a small help will not cost me anything as Arabic is my tongue language.


----------

